
Tool to create pixel art particle effects - based2
https://boingboing.net/2018/09/13/tool-to-create-pixel-art-parti.html
======
based2
[https://codemanu.itch.io/particle-fx-
designer](https://codemanu.itch.io/particle-fx-designer)

